# What is difference between win95, win95A, and win95B?



## Al Wei (Aug 11, 2001)

What are the differences between Windows 95, Windows 95A, and Windows 95B?

I thought at one time, one could download upgrades from Win 95 to 95B. What sites can that be done at now?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

win95 was the first windows 95, win 95a was the second version of windows 95 and win95b was the 3 version on windows.
To upgrade go to MS upgrade site and download IE Explorer for win 95


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Windows 95 Versions
Windows 95 and 95a 
Since Windows 95 first shipped in August of 1995, there have been two subsequent versions available to the public, Windows 95a and Windows 95b. The original version of Windows 95 is identified under System Properties as version 4.00.950. The system files for this version date from 07/11/95. The number of bugs and errors in the original version prompted Microsoft to release a "Service Pack" to correct these problems. Service Pack 1offered updated OLE and Kernel files to the system and provided more overall stability. If your system has Service Pack 1 installed on it, the version number under System Properties will be 4.00.950a also known as Windows 95a. Most people who bought the Windows 95 upgrade or full version are running either 95 or 95a. If you do not have Service Pack 1 installed on your system you can download it directly from the Microsoft Windows 95 site (www.microsoft.com/Windows95) by selecting Free Downloads and then Product Updates. Installing the Service Pack is quite simple and requires little user input. 

Windows 95b
OSR2 (Original Equipment Manufacturer Service Release 2) or Windows 95b as many call it, was released much later and is only available from OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturers) with new systems. You cannot purchase 95b over the counter. Also, you cannot upgrade your system to 95b if you are running 95 or 95a (even if you can get a copy). If you try to run Setup from the 95b disk the process will halt once 95b sees that you are running 95 or 95a.

The largest difference between 95a and 95b is device support. 95b provides drivers for many new products and revamps many of the system features. Users who switch from 95a to 95b will notice slight differences in device menus such as Fonts and Display settings. The Device Manager in 95b now lists the revision date of drivers and clears up the relationship between the standard drivers and extensions. 95b also includes a utility that displays both the hardware and registry entries in the same window. 95b users can use the Hardware Diagnostic Utility by typing HWDIAG.EXE at the Run menu. 95b also includes OpenGL 3D support which can be seen in its new 3D screen savers.

Windows 95b does have some restrictions. Unlike 95a, you cannot boot to an old version of DOS if you run 95b. If you manage to boot to an older version of DOS, you will be unable to boot back to Windows 95b without doing some command line work. 95b also offers the FAT-32 file system, a highly efficient replacement for the old FAT-16 that was developed in the late 1980s. (To learn more about the different file systems, please see our article on file systems.) Essentially, FAT-32 makes better use of hard disk space than FAT-16 and has much faster file access. However, only 95b can access FAT-32. If you wish to install Windows NT on the same hard drive, you will have to erase and format your drive to FAT-16. If you intend to run only one operating system on your hard drive, then you can use FAT-32..


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Wow I'll say one thing for you, your really up on the win 95. Go to it. Doing a great job.

I never really kept up with it, just did the upgrading and tried to keep it all together while doing it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers AcaCandy,

for your in depth knowledge!!
i take it WIN95b still limits at 2Gb?

I see no mention of 95c,
personally i dont like it,
its only redeeming point 
is it can run USB,
i find it very slow.

Regards, John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

95b supports drives larger than 2 gig....that was the change from FAT16 to FAT32......

Oh, and the user didn't ask about 95c.....but, yes, USB is the main difference, however, it wasn't available for purchase to the general public....just OEM....and they put IE Explorer into it as well.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 08-13-2001 at 04:24 PM]


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

This is great, now we know who to contact with win95 problems. Finally an expert on it. Now AdaCandy don't you run off for lots of times I am looking for certain people on certain things like Dreamboat is on Office programs. Got to put you down in my book for win95.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

is there a limit to how many folders
can be created,
on Win 95 b ?

apparently theres a limit of around 250
on 98, ( see: unable create new folder - jsame )

This is the first ive ever heard of this.

John


----------

